#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  bedrijfsverplaatsingen naar marokko

## Harmanus

Als Nederlander van buiten en Marokko in mijn hart dragend,ben ik bezig om een nieuw project te initialiseren
om werk te genereren aan jongeren,die hiermede een start kunnen maken met het vervullen,van hetgeen waar ieder mens recht op heeft,werk en een zelfstandig bestaan.
We hebben elkaar waarschijnlijk nog niet ontmoet,toch is er iets wat ons bind,dromen?als je een ervaren man bent als ik,laat je ,je leiden door een plan en een visie.Het is niet zo moeilijk.en toch is er altijd het onverwachte,wat een struikelblok kan vormen.
In de jaren dat ik ACTIEF geweest ben in Marokko,heb ik veel mensen ontmoet.De meesten die ook Nederlands spraken,waren en zijn prima mensen.Ze hebben veel tijd GELD en energie geinvesteerd,in de MAROKKAANSE samenleving.De meeste hebben geinvesteerd in de onroerend goed sector,taxies dan heeft de broer ook iets te doen.en cafe,s.soms ook in de handel hebben zij iets op kunnen bouwen.
De belangrijkste is toch wel de man die garnalenhandel Klaas Pul naar Marokko haalde,zowel de man als meneer Pul zijn beide overleden.Dit initiatief voed vele monden,en moet vervolgd worden ,door andere initatieven,Werk en inkomen ,maak de combinatie.De lokalen willen werken voor een lokaal wettig tarief smiek. Hier gaan de fabrieken dicht omdat de kosten de pan uit reizen.Marokko is de poort naar Afrika,en doet wel zaken in het groot met Afrikaanse landen (GRONDSTOFFEN.)
Het moet mogelijk zijn ,om productie bedrijven te verplaatsen naar Marokko,enkel de productie dan,de verkoop en ontwikkeling op de bestaande plaats te handhaven,en met het product ook de rest van de wereld te veroveren
gezien de strategiese,en economese ligging van Marokko.
Op een later tijdstip vertel ik jullie meer.

----------

